# PDR in Greater London



## DangerMouseUK (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

As per title really, anyone know a really good PDR in the Greater London (preferably Central/West/NorthWest/SouthWest) that they've had good results from in the past.

There's a very small dent in one of my doors and I want put back into "as new" condition and I've heard the right PDR guys can work wonders.

I see an A1 Dents and a Dent Man company on Google, but no reviews of them on here that I could find.

Thanks.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

DangerMouseUK said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As per title really, anyone know a really good PDR in the Greater London (preferably Central/West/NorthWest/SouthWest) that they've had good results from in the past.
> 
> ...


I'd be interested, too!

Peter


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

me too:thumb:


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

DentFX his work looks incredible but sadly he is based in NElondon but he travels about from what I've seen. Look him up on Instagram 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

moochin said:


> DentFX his work looks incredible but sadly he is based in NElondon but he travels about from what I've seen. Look him up on Instagram
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks but what's Instagram?


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

It's an app where you can follow items of interest, it's great for petrol heads.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

moochin said:


> It's an app where you can follow items of interest, it's great for petrol heads.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ah! I'll get my son to find it for me on my wireless telephone thingy!

I assume we'll find it in the iTunes shop or whatever they call it.

My iphone has gone mad following some software update overnight and I can't find several things any more.

Thanks

P


----------

